# Paintball CO2 on a 60P with a HOB filter: Will I just be wasting CO2?



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi, 

I'm about to set-up my 60P again and I am considering adding CO2. I would like to keep low to medium light plants and add low levels of CO2 to help with growth a little. I don't expect really lush growth or a dense low growing carpet or anything. But I'd like to keep plants like S. Repens, and maybe Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo'

My hardware currently is:
Light: Current Satellite LED+
Filter: AC50
Substrate: Aquasoil

Due to space and budget limitations, I'm looking at a paintball CO2 system. I've read that surface agitation from HOB filters tends to degas CO2. 

Does anyone have experience with HOB filters and CO2? Will I use up a paintball tank of CO2 significantly faster with a HOB filter than with a canister filter? 

I would probably be using a very low bps count...

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Keep your tank filled up, and there will be less off gasing


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I use to run 2 internal fluval 3, an internal uv sterilizer 24w, a eheim 2215, a rena xp3, both using spray bars, a zoomed water pump, and I still pumped CO2 in. Was there a problem? Nope~ It's matter of finding a balance.
Like above stated, raise your water level as much as you can so you have less surface agitation.

I sold that tank few years back. I run an HOB right now like you are. If you are not getting enough water flow, consider using nano water pumps here and there to circulate the flow in the water. Something like hydro koralia. Put those in the dead spots to move the water better.

I'm sure some better experts will chime in as well, as I learnt most of my stuff from the experts on this forum!


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

I run CO2 on three tanks each with a HOB. I sure noticed an increase in plant growth when I added the CO2 so I'd say, maybe you're losing a bit more CO2 to surface agitation but the plants are definitely benefitting from the added co2. And yes, keep the water level as high as possible.


----------

